# Cryptocoryne Auriculata



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Those leaves are gorgeous and upstage the spathe. Nicely done.


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks awesome..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

To awesome....
_Sir your under arrest for having to good growth in your crypts... Please go peacefully or I will use force!_


----------



## Spencer_wells (12 mo ago)

I know this is WAAAAY old. Any chance anyone is selling any of this varient?


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Spencer_wells said:


> I know this is WAAAAY old. Any chance anyone is selling any of this varient?


I saw one listed here:








Tails from the Crypts | BAND


Aquarium plants and fish, specializing in cryptocoryne and livebearers https://getgills.com/store.product/Tails_From_The_Crypts




band.us




the picture provided show it in submersed form but it did not look great.... the ones in this thread are emersed in case that matters.


----------

